# Bison 6" 3 jaw chuck



## Charley Davidson (Jun 25, 2012)

When Paul gave me the lathe it came with a 3 jaw chuck & since I was giving it to a friend & I needed a better 3 jaw I kept the 3 jaw, I went & took it off the lathe yesterday & until just a few minutes ago did not realize what I had.  It's a 6" Bison that costs a ton of money. My gratitude to Paul cannot be expressed enough.  I was gonna mount it on the extra back plate I bought when I bought my Collet chuck but it's only 5" so I guess I need to buy another BP (back plate not Bridgeport) since this is such a nice chuck I want to be extremely precise and do the mounting right. So you guys can weigh in with tips & advice.  Does this chuck have precision adjust ability?


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 25, 2012)

I figured you knew it was a  Bison Chuck and thats the reason you wanted it.......

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 25, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> I figured you knew it was a  Bison Chuck and thats the reason you wanted it.......
> 
> Paul



Not that smart, just lucky:biggrin:  Mine is in very bad shape.  Is it an adjust true or do you remember? If so am I still gonna be able to tale the Clausing back plate off & make a new one? 

Was gonna start on it last night but my sugar was way up and I had no energy.


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> *''''''''''''''''''''''Not that smart, just lucky:biggrin:'''''''''''''''''''*



Is the above a request for a poll?:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Looking at the photos from the back of the chuck I see what looks like 6 socket head screws and what looks like 3 locating pins. This would lead me to think not adjustable unless there are some screws on the outside diameter of the chuck body bearing on the pins. Just my 2cents, don't know about these things.)


If you decide to make a backplate you may want to investigate what it takes to make it adjustable before starting. 

Looks like a great chuck. You owe Old Iron big time!

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 25, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> Is the above a request for a poll?:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:Benny



No need, we all know the results:nuts:





bcall2043 said:


> If you decide to make a backplate you may want to investigate what it takes to make it adjustable before starting. Benny


I'm on the case:thinking::headscratch:



bcall2043 said:


> Looks like a great chuck. You owe Old Iron big time!Benny



Thanks for reminding me :*****slap:


----------



## xalky (Jun 25, 2012)

I installed an aftermarket japanese chuck on my southbend 9. I also had to order a backplate for it to adapt it to the spindle threads. When I first mated the chuck to the backplate and spun it on, it was indicating .009" off. There's ashoulder that locates the chuck to the plate and they're sandwiched together with 3 socket cap screws. By spinning the chuck 1/3 of the way and changing the holes that paired together and tapping the chuck slightly with a plastic hammer I was able to get that chuck within .ooo5 indicating it on a 1/2" piece of drill rod chucked up in the chuck. ; gues the point is that you can dial these things in by counteracting the offset. Get my drift. You can probably make a backplate for it of even buy an inexpensive one. As long as you get alittle creative wiith dialing it in you shouldd be able to get it just right provided your chuck is repeatably accurate.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Not that smart, just lucky:biggrin: Mine is in very bad shape. Is it an adjust true or do you remember? If so am I still gonna be able to tale the Clausing back plate off & make a new one?
> 
> Was gonna start on it last night but my sugar was way up and I had no energy.




Its not a adjust true so myour good to go. i prolly shouldn't tell this on here!!!!! But go to PM and do a search on johnoder post he had one on how to make the poor mans ajust true chuck. It is fairly easy to do.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Was gonna start on it last night but my sugar was way up and I had no energy.



You need to stay away from those sweet women:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 25, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> You need to stay away from those sweet women:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Paul



I wish that was the issue, I couldn't get a blind date with a seeing eye dog


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I wish that was the issue, I couldn't get a blind date with a seeing eye dog


----------



## smallfly (Jun 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I wish that was the issue, I couldn't get a blind date with a seeing eye dog


--that's the best ''line'' i ever heard--keep um comin charlie.    re  steve in  mt.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 25, 2012)

15 years on the road as a comedian ... I still got a little left in me:biggrin:


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 26, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> 15 years on the road as a comedian ... I still got a little left in me:biggrin:



Charley,
All kiding aside. That chuck looks ruined with rust. I will drop by tomorrow and take it off your hands. 

Benny


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 26, 2012)

Charley sent you a PM a link to the poor mans adjust true. He did it for a dividing head but would work on a lathe as well.

Didn't want to break the rules by posting it here.

Paul


----------

